# so confused...please help...



## scooter2177 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am in bad 25 yr marriage...i know i want out...have 2 girls ages 15 and 13...but dont know where to begin..i have a crappy p/t job..i actully love it..just pays crappy...so cant support myself let aloen my girls...i watn to look for palce to lvie.but.want to take girls w. me...omg...in oct 2011..filed for divorce..then tried to reconcile....i can see this is going nowhere...pls tell me where to start...housing..money..etc

thanks...


----------



## AmandaC (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey,

If you like your crappy job. Try doing double shifts. Look for another p/t job somewhere else to start with. Try managing your finances first before you think of taking your daughters somewhere else...

Amanda


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

You need to write more. This is really not the way to seek others' opinion.

why is your marriage bad?
what is the current state of affairs?


----------



## scooter2177 (Jan 19, 2012)

my husband hangs out at bars w/ his friends...i have to btoher him to com home for dinner this has been going on for yrs..the reason idealt w/ it is because i felt trapped..and had 2 children...
on 2 separate occasions he brought home a woman to drink and party with...about 3 yrs ago i asked him to spend more time w/ me ("I miss you; we should get togethr; go out to dinner, just you and me"; he didnt even dignify it w/ a reply; just walked away; that was the last straw then;


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

scooter2177

You're not getting the input you need because your thought process seems kind of helter-skelter and replies are being spread over 4 different threads.Posters need more info.

Is your marriage done as far as you're concerned?
Do you and your husband own your home?
Do you have access to a joint account?
Are you prepared to take your husband to court for support for you and your children?
Are you a church member and is there support there for you?
etc.

Maybe doing this will help.Hope you get some help.


----------

